

Geeksphone Peak+ (Firefox OS) Available For Pre-Order - simplon
http://shop.geeksphone.com/en/phones/8-peak.html

======
simplon
From the description, there doesn't seem like much difference compared to the
Peak, except double the RAM (512MB vs 1GB).

